# Recabinet - Supposedly the end all, be all of impulses



## sakeido (Oct 29, 2008)

A guy on the Sneap forum has made this big bundle of impulses that sound way, way better than a lot of impulses I've heard. He's uploaded a demo with just under 30 impulses for free, while the full version will be $40.

Read about it at http://recabi.net/ or on the Sneap forum here http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/andy-sneap/423206-recabinet.html 
The download link is on page 6 or 7 I think, but remember to sign up for it from his site. 

This clip was great http://recabi.net/mp3/lord_awesomeguy_recabinet.mp3 and this one is also very good http://recabi.net/mp3/GrooveMetal_FullMix.mp3

In the full version, there is about 864 impulses if I am doing the math right...
9 cabs
4 microphones
12 mic positions
2 power sections (6L6 and EL34)
with an additional four cabs coming early next year.

1. Connect a preamp to a recording device. Plug in a Pod, your head's line out or FX loop send (in series, or 100&#37; wet in parallel) to the recording end of your mic interface.
2. Set the level to approx. -3dB, create a channel to record to. Record as you normally would.
3. Using one of the programs listed on the front page of Recabinet's site (I use keFIR since it is free http://habib.webhost.pl ), add it as an effect on the channel you recorded to. Open up the program, and load up the appropriate impulse.
4. EQ & tweak as necessary like any mic'd guitar part
5. Tone results

best part is, it is silent. I'm going to do some up with my Invader 100 recording direct in hopefully tonight.


----------



## raginkjinn (Oct 29, 2008)

I love his impulses. I think they rule. Kazrog is tha man. I have a clip on his site now too which is pretty neat.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been following up on that too, but IMO 'you' don't need this stuff, you can get all of it for free. There are packs of impulses with 100x the amount these come with. It doesnt come with a lot of the best sounding cabs found in the free packs (like the ENGL and Framus ones).

That said its still pretty cool and not too expensive, but you still need to 'find' a plugin. Just paying for impulses alone seems kind of silly.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 29, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Just paying for impulses alone seems kind of silly.



Tell that to people buying reverbs, drum samples, or hell, any plugins. Or...I dunno...CDs, movies, software, video games...

Sorry, but I've heard people say the same thing about CDs..."Why would I pay for that? It's just music"


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 30, 2008)

that example sounded no better than any other impulses i've tried in the last few days tbh, but i'm intrigued to see what else he's got on offer...

EDIT: well i tried the demo, they're pretty cool, but why so fucking quiet?!


----------



## Leec (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with Zimbloth. If it came with a kick-ass deconvolver plug-in, I'd consider it. I've got almost 100 impulses , one set of around 60 covers almost the same amount of options as those, and they're very high quality, and good impulses are pretty easy to find if you're willing to look.


----------



## F1Filter (Oct 30, 2008)

Tried them out last night. Not bad, but not great either. I was using Revalver MKIII, and it turns out that they'll crash out the stand alone host if you don't have resampling enabled. 

They're definitely better than say, the included impulses that Peavey added to RevMKIII. But the demo impulses don't blow something like guitarhack's impulses right out of the water.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 30, 2008)

ok, i'l be the dumb ass here, whats an impulse? is it like a vsti or something?


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 30, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> ok, i'l be the dumb ass here, whats an impulse? is it like a vsti or something?



This question has been addressed many many times here before, I recommend doing a search and you'll find it. I'd just tell you but it's a little complicated.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 30, 2008)

a lot of people are liking guitarhack's impulses better.... there's also a problem with the samples on all of the IR's that people are discussing on the axe-fx forum... not fading out naturally like they should be. i'd say they're pretty far from the end all be all.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 30, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> a lot of people are liking guitarhack's impulses better.... there's also a problem with the samples on all of the IR's that people are discussing on the axe-fx forum... not fading out naturally like they should be. i'd say they're pretty far from the end all be all.



I bought into the hype. I haven't had very good results with them, either.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, the free impulses widely available are much better. The ones I've been using sound great. The best sounding ones seem to be the v30 ENGL/Mesa cabs, Framus Cobra cab, some of them using a 5150 or Mesa poweramp, etc.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah the Cobras sound badass. The only Mesa one I've managed to get a good tone from is my 4x12 that i got in a random pack of cabs. The only other Mesa stuff I can find are 2x12s, and they sound like shit

EDIT: Scratch that, found a whole new pack of Mesa 4x12s to play with!


----------



## Kazrog (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm the lead developer of Recabinet, and I'd like to address an important issue: the people who are having problems with the Recabinet demo are the ones who are using Kefir.

Due to some problems with extremely quiet sound and strange high-pitched noise, we are dropping support for Kefir in Recabinet 1.0, at least for the time being.

We *highly* recommend the excellent (and also free) Voxengo Boogex instead.

We are committed to being cross-platform, so we will investigate the Kefir problem as much as it makes sense to. However, given that every other convolution plugin on the market loads the Recabinet 1.0 impulses with no problems, we suspect that the problem is most likely something within Kefir itself.

Thanks for understanding, and sorry for any inconvenience.

Two more quick things:



 The AxeFX issue - Recabinet was *not* developed with the AxeFX in mind. Anyone using the Recabinet demo with the AxeFX right now has had to convert the impulses to be able to load them. The AxeFX looks for impulses sampled in a very particular way - with a low-wattage solid state power amp at low volumes, using an EarthWorks reference mic, with a specific type of sampling and deconvolution method as well. Recabinet is quite obviously the opposite - loud, tube power, with the same industry standard mics commonly used on actual guitar recordings. Everyone who has loaded the Recabinet demo into the AxeFX seems very happy with them so far, and we have plans to support the AxeFX community in the future. For more info, see this thread on the AxeFX forum.
As for the quiet sound issue - the impulses themselves were recorded at high volumes (just like you would crank your amp up for a gig or recording), with plenty of healthy level coming into the mic pre (but no clipping, of course.) Everyone who is loading the demo currently is effectively helping us do a broad beta test, and we think the issue may be in the deconvolution for non-Altiverb users (which is most people.) We will likely issue a small update patch for both the demo and the full version, possibly prior to the November 4 release date.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 30, 2008)

sweet man, cant wait to hear more from you, it's sounding promising


----------



## sakeido (Oct 30, 2008)

I switched to Boogex and things definitely improved. The amp still sounds weird but I think some more EQ work will fix that


----------



## wammy_bar (Oct 30, 2008)

what format do impulses come in? is there a file type? I make my own and want to share with people...


----------



## Kazrog (Oct 30, 2008)

The Recabinet 1.01 demo is out now, and Kefir support is back! This should sound better in all hosts across the board as well. Just overwrite your existing install.


----------



## F1Filter (Oct 30, 2008)

New version isn't crashing out Revalver MKIII's stand alone host anymore with the resample option turned off.


----------



## Kazrog (Oct 31, 2008)

Yet another update - 1.02. This one is an even bigger sonic improvement than 1.01 was, a complete overhaul of the library. Highly recommended download for everyone, same URL as before.

Sorry for the daily updates, we're confident this will be the last major revision for a while, and of course the full commercial version coming out next Tuesday will incorporate the latest changes to the entire library.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 31, 2008)

ah fuck it man, every business goes through the daily evolution in it's infancy  just don't release anything until you've got at least 95% positive feedback from the demos


----------



## Kazrog (Nov 4, 2008)

The feedback has been excellent since the 1.02 update. Recabinet is out now!


----------

